# how high of a protein ?



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

is 35% of a protein ok for a chihuahua dog or is it too high?what percentage do you feed?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been feeding Lulu ZiwiPeak for about 2 months now and I am almost positive the protein is 38.8%, fat 31.7%, carb 18.4% for lamb. I switched Lulu to venison because I thought she was alergic to lamb--not sure now but she likes venison and I know she's not alergic to it so I'm sticking with it. I don't know the protein, fat, carb % (haven't figured them yet) but I'm sure they are very close to lamb. TOTW which I hope no one is using now but in the past was very popular is as high as 35% or more. Not sure but I think Acana is that high. It does seem high especially for those of us that have couch potatoes.LOL But I love ZP because for one thing, since I have started feeding Lulu ZP she has absolutely no shedding. I will be curious to see other reponses.

I edited this because I noticed your chis are 4 years old and 7 years old. Lulu is 4 years old. I also don't know is age makes a difference because a lot of the chis on this site are younger although we do have our precious older ones too. But I'm also curious does the protein amount matter according to age?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazy was gaining weight like crazy when she was on higher protein and of course some of that was in the fat content too. The food I have her on now is 28% protein and 18% fat and I mix it with a lower Protein of 21 % She is doing better on that. My dogs are not extremely active and so I try to really watch their weight.


----------

